# Solo Super DMZ run!



## Culler (Oct 31, 2011)

So, this being my second go at a PH, decided that DMZ was gonna be the one.  I know, running a PH solo isn't the best, but I'm not confident in running a full on cycle just yet.  I will in the coming months after more research but for now, I will be running it alone.  My first cycle was H-drol, and I really enjoyed it, with next to no sides (few back pumps was about it).  Gained a good 12lbs dry and kept about 7 of that after PCT was through.

Stats are:
28 y/o
6'-2" 
234.2 lbs
7 years lifting heavy (with about 2 years off in between)
I would estimate 17% B.F.

I'm really excited to get started and took my first pill this morning. Looking to put on about 15lbs good dry gains.  Really looking to increase my strength as well.  

Will be running it like this:

Weeks 1-4:
  2 caps DMZ (1 am, 1 pm)
  1 E-control RX at noon with lunch
  2 Anabolic Matrix at noon with lunch
  8 Cycle Assist (4 am, 4 pm)
  6 Orange Triad (3 am, 3 pm)
  4 fish Oil (2 am, 2 pm)
  2 Milk thistle (1 am, 1 pm)

Supporting Supps for weeks 1-4:
  Protein
  Taurine (5-7g daily)
  Glutamine (5-7g daily)

Weeks 4-8:
  2 Anabolic Matrix at noon with lunch
  1 E-control RX
  8 Cycle Assist (4 am, 4 pm)
  6 OT (3 am, 3 pm)
  4 Fish oil
  2 Milk Thistle
  100/100/50/50 Nolva (wondering if I should just run it 50/50/50/50?)

Support supps:
  Protein
  Size-on Creatine
  Jack3D
  Glutamine (5-7g daily)

That's about it.  

I will keep a short log as I go, won't be posting my whole work-out or anything, will update on some PR's and sides that I think is worth mentioning.  But will track my weight, etc.

If I'm missing anything, feel free to comment.  
Looking forward to it!!

Cheers,
Culler


----------



## adwal99 (Oct 31, 2011)

thats some crazy nolva dosages.. do u actually mean clomid?


----------



## Culler (Oct 31, 2011)

Nope, I ran it 50/50/50/50 for the H-drol cycle, so I was thinking of doing the same.  It was suggested to run it 50/50/25/25 but the caps came in 50 (I believe it's mcg?) so I just went with one cap a day, which is what I am thinking of doing here.


----------



## GMO (Oct 31, 2011)

Culler said:


> Nope, I ran it 50/50/50/50 for the H-drol cycle, so I was thinking of doing the same.  It was suggested to run it 50/50/25/25 but the caps came in 50 (I believe it's mcg?) so I just went with one cap a day, which is what I am thinking of doing here.




That's WAY too high for Nolvadex.  For your cycle, 20/20/10/10 would suffice...


I also never heard of Nolva coming in 50mg caps...it does sound like clomid to me.


----------



## Culler (Oct 31, 2011)

Sorry, you are totally right, just pulled them out, it's actually 20mg caps. I will just run it 20/20/20/20.


----------



## Jt123 (Oct 31, 2011)

Not sure if youre ready for another cycle considering you don't know proper doses of pct and didnt know doses last pct you ran..
best of luck and keep researching


----------



## Culler (Oct 31, 2011)

Jt123 said:


> Not sure if youre ready for another cycle considering you don't know proper doses of pct and didnt know doses last pct you ran..
> best of luck and keep researching


 
As I said, it was a simple mistake, I know the dosage for both Clomid & Nolva, I've been reading multiple forums for nearly 2 years now, researched the f... out of my first run of H-drol, and did the same for this one.  Pretty confident I'm 'ready' for this...

I went back at had a look at my notes for both the frist run, and this one and it looks good.  Wish I was running test with it, but I'm not ready for it yet, still have some reading to do.

As I appreciate your comment, it was a simple error, I got the two (most common PCT choices) confused.


----------



## Jlive1980 (Oct 31, 2011)

Jt123 said:


> Not sure if youre ready for another cycle considering you don't know proper doses of pct and didnt know doses last pct you ran..
> best of luck and keep researching



This and the fact ur running super dmz as your second cycle. That shit is way to advanced for a second cycle.


----------



## Jlive1980 (Oct 31, 2011)

Culler said:


> As I said, it was a simple mistake, I know the dosage for both Clomid & Nolva, I've been reading multiple forums for nearly 2 years now, researched the f... out of my first run of H-drol, and did the same for this one.  Pretty confident I'm 'ready' for this...
> 
> I went back at had a look at my notes for both the frist run, and this one and it looks good.  Wish I was running test with it, but I'm not ready for it yet, still have some reading to do.
> 
> As I appreciate your comment, it was a simple error, I got the two (most common PCT choices) confused.



Bro you haven't researched enough then , becUse super dmz is alot harsher on your body then test but you say your not ready for it? Then your not ready for this stacked compound yet either.


----------



## Culler (Oct 31, 2011)

Jlive1980 said:


> This and the fact ur running super dmz as your second cycle. That shit is way to advanced for a second cycle.


 
Ok, what would you suggest?

I honestly feel that this will be more then fine.  I have been lifting a long time, and felt the H-drol I ran before was weak.  But, I posted this for these comments.


----------



## Culler (Oct 31, 2011)

Jlive1980 said:


> Bro you haven't researched enough then , becUse super dmz is alot harsher on your body then test but you say your not ready for it? Then your not ready for this stacked compound yet either.


 
I understand that it's much more harsh on the body the Test is, but I am not knowledged enough with injecting, needle gauge, sites, etc. 

I know that it being a stacked compound of Superdrol, it will be very strong, but if all the supporting supplements are in place, I don't see what the problem is. Maybe I'm missing it... 

I've been pre-loading Milk Thistle for two weeks, cycle assist for a week, I have my diet in check, I don't know. Is there another non-injectable compound you'd suggest?  I hate to sound like 'that guy' but I've been researching & reading a long time (2+ years) on this and wasn't expecting these kinds of comments.


----------



## 258884 (Oct 31, 2011)

Take the directed dosages. Eat heavy but clean. Supplement with Protein shakes in addition to the new food amounts. Supplement with twice as much h20 as you think you will need---heavy compound movements---and go for the bulk. Leave the cardio and the "sculpting" at the door.

Expect some back pumps (week 2...late week 2), lethargy is cured with carbs, and expect to gain. People take alot of heat over the Nolva vs. Clomid issue. I can only tell you what I did/do---Clomid after cycle and Nolva on hand in case I can't stop rubbing my left nipple. (did not need the Nolva during my dmz cycle and I am sort of prone to gyno at high dosages of juice). (insert disclaimer here---this is just my 2 pennies worth of experience---I think we over analyze at times).

Now...the great news is that you will love the strength/stamina/recovery so lift smart.

I will definitely be on the DMZ again in the early part of next year---I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Jlive1980 (Oct 31, 2011)

Culler said:


> Ok, what would you suggest?
> 
> I honestly feel that this will be more then fine.  I have been lifting a long time, and felt the H-drol I ran before was weak.  But, I posted this for these comments.



I would suggest you go get some Epi an run that or even another hdrol w maybe a 11oxo bridge  Hdrol is not weak, not even Close. You said u kept 7 pounds in 6 weeks, that's pretty damn good bro. 

It's like going from smoking weed to shooting heroin, take it easy and don't rush this shit or u will end of regretting it. 

Super dmz and mdrol to me are a waste run without a test base. I have done them solo and w a test base and it's not even close. Worlds apart as far as gains, keeping them and how u feel on cycle. 4 weeks is just not enough time to gain that much muscle. 

Run something milder and longer and read up more on test and then use the dmz to kickstart the test cycle if you want. That's the best advice I can give you and it beats putting your body through hell to keep less then half your gains. 

And if your gonna run the dmz anyway there is no reason to use and anti E on cycle, both are very dry and don't aromitize. All it will lead to is your joints hurting like hell. 
Run Nolva 30/20/20/10 and last week add in the AI and taper that down over 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 31, 2011)

258884 said:


> Take the directed dosages. Eat heavy but clean. Supplement with Protein shakes in addition to the new food amounts. Supplement with twice as much h20 as you think you will need---heavy compound movements---and go for the bulk. Leave the cardio and the "sculpting" at the door.
> 
> Expect some back pumps (week 2...late week 2), lethargy is cured with carbs, and expect to gain. People take alot of heat over the Nolva vs. Clomid issue. I can only tell you what I did/do---Clomid after cycle and Nolva on hand in case I can't stop rubbing my left nipple. (did not need the Nolva during my dmz cycle and I am sort of prone to gyno at high dosages of juice). (insert disclaimer here---this is just my 2 pennies worth of experience---I think we over analyze at times).
> 
> ...



This.

Gained ten lean lbs. on both of my Super-DMZ Rx cycles.  The cycles where almost a year apart and each was for four weeks.

This product _works._


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 31, 2011)

Curt James said:


> This.
> 
> Gained ten lean lbs. on both of my Super-DMZ Rx cycles.  The cycles where almost a year apart and each was for four weeks.
> 
> This product _works._


 yes^ im on week to and im up 8 pounds. i have nothing bad to say at all about this product so far except the lathargy kills me. also a word of advice buy tourine and and drink LOTS of water. i wasnt drinking nearly enough water and i was getting terrible back pumps. i upped my water doasge and they almost went away. added a little tourine and bam all gone. =)


----------



## Hammer925 (Oct 31, 2011)

Myself, like Culler, ran an Hdrol only cycle and had some decent gains. But after researching a shit load on here, a few other forums, and talking to a bunch of my bros who have taken m-drol i feel like im ready for the DMZ. One question though, would you guys recommend a test booster while ON cycle or with the PCT?


----------



## Jlive1980 (Oct 31, 2011)

Hammer925 said:


> Myself, like Culler, ran an Hdrol only cycle and had some decent gains. But after researching a shit load on here, a few other forums, and talking to a bunch of my bros who have taken m-drol i feel like im ready for the DMZ. One question though, would you guys recommend a test booster while ON cycle or with the PCT?



You know dmz and mdrol are two different products right? Dmz is Dymethazine and mdrol is superdrol. 
Super dmz is a stack of both and for a second cycle is just retarded.


----------



## Jt123 (Oct 31, 2011)

Culler said:


> As I said, it was a simple mistake, I know the dosage for both Clomid & Nolva, I've been reading multiple forums for nearly 2 years now, researched the f... out of my first run of H-drol, and did the same for this one. Pretty confident I'm 'ready' for this...
> 
> I went back at had a look at my notes for both the frist run, and this one and it looks good. Wish I was running test with it, but I'm not ready for it yet, still have some reading to do.
> 
> As I appreciate your comment, it was a simple error, I got the two (most common PCT choices) confused.


 i understand people make mistakes as they are human but you even mentioned them dosed in mcg?..just be careful and i would save superdmz for a future cycle (most likely with test) i'd get some epi or even m14add and run that..superdrol made me feel like complete shit without a test base.


----------



## Hammer925 (Oct 31, 2011)

Jlive1980 said:


> You know dmz and mdrol are two different products right? Dmz is Dymethazine and mdrol is superdrol.
> Super dmz is a stack of both and for a second cycle is just retarded.



I fully understand they are 2 different phs, but they are similar compounds. Whats so retarded about it?


----------



## Jt123 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hammer925 said:


> I fully understand they are 2 different phs, but they are similar compounds. Whats so retarded about it?


 its simply retarded for the fact that you dont need a stack of orals as a second cycle..yes they are similar (dymethazine has 2 superdrol molecules) but the shutdown will be harsher..superdrol shuts downs hard on its own..and you havent tried either one of the compounds so why not start with dzine or mdrol and see how you react before you start stacking products that you do not need..keep researching my friend


----------



## GMO (Nov 1, 2011)

Culler said:


> I understand that it's much more harsh on the body the Test is, but I am not knowledged enough with injecting, needle gauge, sites, etc.
> 
> I know that it being a stacked compound of Superdrol, it will be very strong, but if all the supporting supplements are in place, I don't see what the problem is. Maybe I'm missing it...
> 
> I've been pre-loading Milk Thistle for two weeks, cycle assist for a week, I have my diet in check, I don't know. Is there another non-injectable compound you'd suggest?  I hate to sound like 'that guy' but I've been researching & reading a long time (2+ years) on this and wasn't expecting these kinds of comments.




Wk 1-4 Super DMZ 2caps ED
Wk 5-8 Nolva 20/20/10/10

SuperDMZ is a great product, and you will enjoy running it.


----------



## Jlive1980 (Nov 1, 2011)

Jt123 said:


> its simply retarded for the fact that you dont need a stack of orals as a second cycle..yes they are similar (dymethazine has 2 superdrol molecules) but the shutdown will be harsher..superdrol shuts downs hard on its own..and you havent tried either one of the compounds so why not start with dzine or mdrol and see how you react before you start stacking products that you do not need..keep researching my friend



Exactly. 

No reason this needs to be run as a second cycle when the Op can't even get his pct dose correct and is also running an AI on cycle when neither compound can aromitize.  If you have done your research then you would know this. 

Fact is unless you plan on pinning after this , all your future cycles will for the most part be a huge let down.  4 week cycles are a waste if you do not know what your doing  Will you gain alot in the 4 weeks , no doubt , but good luck keeping the gains when it's obvious you guys need to do more research.


----------



## GMO (Nov 1, 2011)

Jlive1980 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> No reason this needs to be run as a second cycle when the Op can't even get his pct dose correct and is also running an AI on cycle when neither compound can aromitize.  If you have done your research then you would know this.
> 
> Fact is unless you plan on pinning after this , all your future cycles will for the most part be a huge let down.  4 week cycles are a waste if you do not know what your doing  Will you gain alot in the 4 weeks , no doubt , but good luck keeping the gains when it's obvious you guys need to do more research.




Easy, bro. The OP is just getting his feet wet with a four week DS cycle, which is where most people start.  He has a good plan in place and has done considerable research, as evidenced by his support supps.  He was also smart enough to post questions on this board to get further clarification and to ensure that his cycle was g2g.  

There is no reason why the OP can't make considerable gains on a four week cycle of SuperDMZ and keep them, if his diet and training is dialed in.


----------



## Culler (Nov 1, 2011)

Alot of good conversation here, thanks for all the comments. 

I may be stubborn or stupid (maybe both), but I am going ahead with the DMZ as I feel 100% comfortable with it and am REALLY pumped about what is coming over the next four weeks. I train crazy hard, and love lifting what I can! I'm really looking forward to the strength gains and wheight gains I can make. 

My diet is looking good, lots of good food, tons of water, taurine is already being supp'd with my protein (thanks for the mention who ever it was, but I learned that with the H-drol, water and Taurine were my best friends).

I do hoever have a question, and it's because of the research I did, and even on Iron Mag Labs initial 'cycle example' it was recommended to take E-control Rx with it. I understand that neither compound can aromitize, so why would it be said to take with? I have it and took it yesterday and today, but if it's not required and serves no purpose, I will save it for future use.

On an update, nothing to report as it is only day 2. Mentally, I have been pumping my mind up and keeping me motivated for the ride so I am feeling pretty good right now.


----------



## Jlive1980 (Nov 1, 2011)

Culler said:


> Alot of good conversation here, thanks for all the comments.
> 
> I may be stubborn or stupid (maybe both), but I am going ahead with the DMZ as I feel 100% comfortable with it and am REALLY pumped about what is coming over the next four weeks. I train crazy hard, and love lifting what I can! I'm really looking forward to the strength gains and wheight gains I can make.
> 
> ...



Hey man not trying to be a dick and I am only talking from experience w all this shit. So I'll back off since you started already, eat big and lift heavy and you will no doubt make some great gains. Just don't be upset if you lose alot of your gains. It can be kinda depressing going from throwing heavy ass weights around one week then week by week getting a bit weaker. It's gonna happen just don't get discouraged. 

The anti e is not needed and prob just a way to sell more and make more money. Save for pct


----------



## Culler (Nov 1, 2011)

Jlive1980 said:


> Hey man not trying to be a dick and I am only talking from experience w all this shit. So I'll back off since you started already, eat big and lift heavy and you will no doubt make some great gains. Just don't be upset if you lose alot of your gains. It can be kinda depressing going from throwing heavy ass weights around one week then week by week getting a bit weaker. It's gonna happen just don't get discouraged.
> 
> The anti e is not needed and prob just a way to sell more and make more money. Save for pct


 
Hey bro, no offense taken from eny of your posts, I respect your opinions, that is the whole reason I started this thread.  I plan on killing the weights, always go 110% at the gym, and this will be no exception.  I found with a little extra work I kept a lot of my strength gains after the H-drol cycle, lost some of the size, but also kept a bit so I was happy after that.  I will try and do the same here, we'll see how it goes! 

Can't wait to hit it hard tonight, legs will take a beating!


----------



## Hammer925 (Nov 1, 2011)

So what would you guys recommend..running a test booster during the cycle, during pct, or never? Or?


----------



## Jlive1980 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hammer925 said:


> So what would you guys recommend..running a test booster during the cycle, during pct, or never? Or?



Running it the whole cycle would be a waste. A test booster needs test to boost and a ph shuts down your natural production. 

Get some daa( testforce2). Run that last week of cycle so it can  build up in you and run it through out pct.


----------



## Jt123 (Nov 1, 2011)

Jlive1980 said:


> Running it the whole cycle would be a waste. A test booster needs test to boost and a ph shuts down your natural production.
> 
> Get some daa( testforce2). Run that last week of cycle so it can build up in you and run it through out pct.


 ^^ agree

Culler goodluck with your cycle. no doubt that you will make great gains and hopefully maintain a good amount after pct..just keep researching test and hopefully you'll feel confident enough to take the plunge before you run too many ph's..kill the weights my friend


----------



## Culler (Nov 2, 2011)

Jt123 said:


> ^^ agree
> 
> Culler goodluck with your cycle. no doubt that you will make great gains and hopefully maintain a good amount after pct..just keep researching test and hopefully you'll feel confident enough to take the plunge before you run too many ph's..kill the weights my friend


 
Thanks brother, I plan on smashing the weights.  Absolutely killed legs last night and felt really good with it.  Shoulders & Tri's tonight!!

Weighed in at 231 lbs last night, which is what I am going to consider my starting weight.  So far I've noticed my appetite has actually increased considerably, which is good but other then that, nothing else to really mention.  Intensity is up a little, probably has something to do with knowing I am 'on', but it helps, pushed a few reps last night I would not have finished last week.  

Here's a question... What do you guys listen to on the way to the gym to get you pumped up??  I don't listen to music at the gym cause I work out with a partner so there is no need, but I do like to blast some fuckin' metal on the way.  Last night was Lamb of God's album Wrath, kick ass stuff!!


----------



## Jt123 (Nov 2, 2011)

i usually listen to rap/rock in the gym but have been listening to dubstep on the way to the gym haha...i will throw in some slipknot, mudvayne and underoath when im in the mood


----------



## Culler (Nov 2, 2011)

Jt123 said:


> i usually listen to rap/rock in the gym but have been listening to dubstep on the way to the gym haha...i will throw in some slipknot, mudvayne and underoath when im in the mood


 
Nice, a little slipknot is good for the brain. 
One of the best shows I've ever seen was Mudvayne, was awesome!

As for the dubstep....


----------



## Culler (Nov 3, 2011)

Morning fella's!

Excellent workout last night, really killed my shoulders and triceps.  It's day 3 of the DMZ and I can honestly say that I have noticed some strength gains already.  I've been getting my lifting weights up slowely over the last two months after not hitting the gym crazy hard over the summer and last week I struggled with 75lbs DB's Military Press for 8 reps.  Last night I was doing my regular three sets, started with 60's for 12, 70's for 10, then 80's for 10 and then I felt so good I smashed a last set of 90's for 8 solid reps, was awesome.  Tri's felt stronger as well, that last two or three reps were lighter and I felt more determined.  Focus was through the roof and although I was exhausted by the end, it was an awesome workout.

No sides to report aside from a monster appatite and getting a little grumpy if I don't get food in time.  It's hard with 14 month old twin boys though, their hungry too and gets first dibs over Pops... lol  Greek yogurt is my best friend right now...

Weighed in at 234.2 which is + 3.2lbs from yesterday, but this was after drinking some water, I forgot to weigh in upon arrival, either way, really happy in the very early stages of this solo cycle!

Will be doing some abs & forarms tonight, with a little cardio.  

Listened to a little old school Slayer before the gym... War Ensamble!


----------



## Culler (Nov 7, 2011)

Morning fella's!

Today marks the one week of this solo cycle.  So far, not a whole lot to talk about, which is what I was expecting.  

A couple notes: Some minor back pumps, nothing serious at all.  Be carbing up a little and downing the taurine as recommended.  Mood wise, I think everything has been in check, I do get grumpy fast when I'm hungry and can't get food right away.  Appatite is through the roof.  Water consumption has been good.

I was last at the gym on Saturday morning, did a pretty decent back workout.  Am slowely ramping up my deads to where it once was.  Did two warm-up sets, them went into a 5 sets of 5 platform, maxing out at 335lbs for a solid 5 reps.  It was heavy, but I could have went up but decided not to.  

As mentioned before, my strength has increase a LOT, every lift is up in weight and can push those last two reps with more ease.  

Size wise, I've noticed everything is a little bulkier, t-shirts are a little tighter, but nothing crazy yet.  I'm expecting more to come.  One thing though, my muscles are always hard and much more so then before.  My legs especially.  My GF was rubbing my leg last night and was like, 'holy legs' so that was a good sign.  

So far, almost through week one, i'm liking the Super DMZ and am looking forward to the next three!!  

Will weigh in tonight.


----------



## james-27 (Nov 7, 2011)

> last week I struggled with 75lbs DB's Military Press for 8 reps.



Bro you are 231lbs and you struggle with 75lbs db? At your weight you should be much stronger. Just saying


----------



## Culler (Nov 7, 2011)

james-27 said:


> Bro you are 231lbs and you struggle with 75lbs db? At your weight you should be much stronger. Just saying


 
Ok bro, take it easy there...

I was smashing 100lb dbs for 10 reps back in April and will be there again soon, but I'm sure that's light weight for you too right...

Its a continuous work in progress, 75's last week for 10 solid, good form reps, 90's this week for 8 solid form reps, maybe 95's next... I don't see how body weight has a direct relationship to lifting weight anyways, I'm sure there are guy 170lbs that can outlift guys at 245lbs. I'm sure it helps, the bigger you are, more weight you can lift but I'm comfortable right now at what I lift.

Thanks for your worthy comment though... In fact, I'll take it as motivation and it will help me push a couple extra reps tonight!


----------



## james-27 (Nov 7, 2011)

I wasnt trying to bash you my man. I'm 5'6 185 and can smash 85's even 95's on a good day, but weight really isnt all that important as long as form is spot on I guess. I was just saying at your weight you should be throwing around some serious weight.


----------



## Culler (Nov 7, 2011)

james-27 said:


> I wasnt trying to bash you my man. I'm 5'6 185 and can smash 85's even 95's on a good day, but weight really isnt all that important as long as form is spot on I guess. I was just saying at your weight you should be throwing around some serious weight.


 
Sorry dude, Monday morning irritation at work... my apologies.


----------



## Jt123 (Nov 7, 2011)

good log culler...what weight do you want to reach at the end of week 4?


----------



## Culler (Nov 8, 2011)

Jt123 said:


> good log culler...what weight do you want to reach at the end of week 4?


 
Thanks!

You know what, I haven't really set a weight goal as putting on some good size and weight is awesome, I'm really focusing on lifting heavy & increasing my strength.  What ever weight I put on and mass is a bonus (an awesome bonus at that!).  

Weighed in last night, 237.6!  I was stunned, wasn't expecting that much this fast.  But I do feel "on' now and my muscles are hard 24/7, almost feels 'pumped' all the time, especially when doing a little work around the house, etc.  

No sides to report to date.  Been an awesome week 1!!  Eating pretty clean with the odd meal just to make sure I keep my calories up.  Eating good carbs and tons of protein.  Water is probably at 1 to 1.5 gallons a day.  

Legs night tonight, been really feeling the burn and pump in my legs during this cycle, never felt this good south of the waist before so I am very happy about that.  

Cheers,
Culler


----------



## Ezskanken (Nov 8, 2011)

Lookn' good so far bro!


----------



## Culler (Nov 10, 2011)

So, feeling pretty good about how everything is working out thus far.  

Hit Chest & Bi's on Monday, Legs on Tuesday, and Shoulders/Tri's last night.  I've found that I get some huge pumps going throughout the workout, especially arms.  Strength has gone up considerably.  Hit the 100lb DB's for 6 solid reps last night for Military Press.  Feels good to hit that weight again.

Body wise, I can see a difference in definition for sure.  Around my delt's and traps is noticable.  My lats have increased big time.  Back feels more defined and 'muscular'.  Legs for sure are coming along.  Starting to get some never before had definition and I'm really excited about that.  Shirts are a little tighted, arms have grown for sure, but I find my Tri's increase fast.

Mood wise, I feel nearly the same, not much to note.  I get a little boost right after taking it, but thats about it.  Once I get into the gym, I go crazy and just wanna lift, lift, lift which is awesome.  No real lethargy to report yet, libido is still as good as ever, if not better.  Appatite is off the charts, I don't think I am eating quite enough, weighed in last night just over 235lbs so that's down a little, will try and eat more over the coming days/weeks.  No other sides to report at all.

Overall, feels a lot similar to H-drol when I ran it, I think I will feel it a bit more coming soon.  Strength came faster with DMZ though, so I am expecting others to happen soon too.  Liking everything so far, actually looking forward to feeling a little more of it kick in.  

That's it for now.


----------



## Culler (Nov 11, 2011)

So I ate like a horse yesterday, drank tons of water, and still didn't gain much which I am ok with.  Looking in the mirror this morning, it almost looks as though I am a bit leaner around the stomach, which is what I want.  Looking bigger, Lats have really come out along with my traps and shoulders.  

I found last night the lethargy hit me just a bit.  Nothing serious, but I had to force myself to get to the gym.  Once I was there, I turned into a machine and didn't want to leave, which is one thing I love about this product, the pumps are INSTANT and intensity/focus is through the roof.  

Last night was back, had a very good session.  Did two warm-up sets of deads, then went for a 5-5 format.  Heavy set was 355lbs for 5 good, solid reps, which I am really happy about.  My PR is 405 but that is going back a number of years now and one of my goals is to hit the 400lbs mark by January which I seem to be on par with.  A week ago, I would have struggled to get 355 up but didn't struggle at all last night, could have probably pushed a little more but I will jump up again next week.

Weighed in at 235.7lbs, like I said, ate tons yesterday and woke up this morning looking leaner and stonger.  Very happy about it and i'm excited for this week to finish up and on to the last two weeks where I'm expecting to make some big gains both in appearance & strength.

I will hopefully post some before and after pics for anyone intersted in seeing any kind of a transition within the four weeks, and then again after PCT is complete.

Cheers,
Culler


----------



## BP2000 (Feb 2, 2012)

Bro what happened to your log.


----------



## nugget13 (Feb 3, 2012)

Jlive1980 said:


> This and the fact ur running super dmz as your second cycle. That shit is way to advanced for a second cycle.


 
I ran superdrol for my first cycle and saw insane gains (went from 210-240 with maybe a 1-2% gain in bf, lifts went up ~75lbs ea). stayed at 235 for a solid 6 months before cutting. 

Shit is not too advanced at all. fact is, as long as you do your homework you'll be fine.


----------



## Boomer182 (Feb 3, 2012)

Super DMZ is a great product. I start Metha Drol Extreme Monday! I can not wait!


----------

